# How to get a big butt



## elchavo (Feb 17, 2005)

I want to get a big butt because I have a flat @$$ and nothing to show the ladies.  Currently I began doing squats and so far no gain.  What other exercises help built the rear.


----------



## Du (Feb 17, 2005)

12 ounce curls


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2005)

Lunges. DL's.


----------



## Pizzer (Feb 17, 2005)

Crab Fries!


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Tripple Chocolate Cheese Cake and a dozen deep fried twinkies oughta be a good start.

Then you can try the Swiss_Ball_Butt_Blaster and see if that helps.

Good Luck!


----------



## westb51 (Feb 17, 2005)

try sitting on it for like 12 hours a day (its hard to overtrain it) and increase your calories by 150%


----------



## Tommy (Feb 17, 2005)

you could alway's Look into getting implants


----------



## njc (Feb 17, 2005)

Keep squatting. Ive read a couple of times that squats hit the glutes harder than anything.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2005)

Squats help out. 
Are you trying to get a J-lo ass for the men also?


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 17, 2005)

deep leg press


----------



## Du (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoot synthol into your asscheeks.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 17, 2005)

Women don't like jlo asses do they


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 17, 2005)

Depends on the stance when you squat.


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 17, 2005)

straight leg deadlifts and regular deadlifts


----------



## vegman (Feb 17, 2005)

Squats and FOOD-Lots of it!  (I know because I have an ass now, and my wife loves it!)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 17, 2005)

As soon as you get married just follow your wifes habits. that will diffenently work


----------



## j rizz (Feb 17, 2005)

lol. dude, ur a guy..why the fuck do u want to have an ass to show to the laidies?? if that priority number one, you might want to consider a way to get ur dick bigger because with a question like that i dont belive u have one.


----------



## stikyicky (Feb 17, 2005)

He might want a big ass so when he takes it up the arse more cushin for the pushing hahah! jp man haha..


----------



## vegman (Feb 17, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> lol. dude, ur a guy..why the fuck do u want to have an ass to show to the laidies??


Because chicks dig nice asses, not tiny ones. Why? I don't know


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

You might try good mornings.  I always manage to hit my gluts well with this exercise.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Feb 18, 2005)

Botox.  It worked for John Kerry's face.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2005)

He didn't say that he has ass wrinkles...


----------



## njc (Feb 18, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> lol. dude, ur a guy..why the fuck do u want to have an ass to show to the laidies?? if that priority number one, you might want to consider a way to get ur dick bigger because with a question like that i dont belive u have one.


Why would you want any of your muscles to grow for the ladies to see?
If i had a tiny ass i would want to bring it up just as I would any bodypart.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 18, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Why would you want any of your muscles to grow for the ladies to see?
> If i had a tiny ass i would want to bring it up just as I would any bodypart.


who said im "growing muscles" to show to ladies. maybe im doing it for myslef and personal achievment. maybe body building is a hobby and sport i like to participate in.

and as for the Botox remark for John Kerry....all i have to say is at least John Kerry knows how to pronounce the word Botox.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 18, 2005)

When I started cycling my butt got bigger and solid as a rock - after I used to be a member of the no butt club.  Has something to do with about 50,000 reps per workout I think.  

Wow that sounded gay.  I swear I am not John H.  I SWEAR it because it is NATURAL and RIGHT to do so.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> When I started cycling my butt got bigger and solid as a rock - after I used to be a member of the no butt club. Has something to do with about 50,000 reps per workout I think.
> 
> Wow that sounded gay. I swear I am not John H. I SWEAR it because it is NATURAL and RIGHT to do so.


Yah right pony. Tell them the truth 'THAT YOUR BIGGEST JOY IS A BIG BUTT BOY'. LOL


----------



## Mags (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't know why you want a fat ass, a big ass will reduse the emphasis on how big your quads and hams are in the same way a large waist ruins a good physique. Do squats with your feet further forward (about a 1-2ft) and not directly under the bar and when doing leg presses etc bring your feet higher up on the pushing platform, this'll make your ass grow. My ass got bigger from this and my legs didn't. Only since realising i was doing it wrong and remedying it, my legs started growing and my ass stopped.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 20, 2005)

Havent you ever seen the movie 8 seconds??

The hot girl criticized the guy for having a skinny ass

Us guys dont want flat asses, so why should it be diff for the girls??


----------



## vegman (Feb 20, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Don't know why you want a fat ass


Fat?   Who said fat?


----------



## musclebutt (Feb 21, 2005)

Blame your parents for it!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## j rizz (Feb 21, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Havent you ever seen the movie 8 seconds??
> 
> The hot girl criticized the guy for having a skinny ass
> 
> Us guys dont want flat asses, so why should it be diff for the girls??


Us guys want a nice rack, so why shud it be diff for the girls?? is basically what ur saying. so why dont u go out and get some gyno and then ull have a nice rack.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 22, 2005)

deep squats, morning glories and lots of flexing.


----------

